# neue magicshine mj836!! um 21,30 zu ende!!



## bluebiker1 (7. November 2010)

perfektes starterset für die dunklen nächte!
hab noch eine über,deswegen wird sie angeboten..
http://cgi.ebay.de/Superhelle-Magicshine-MJ836-SUPER-SET-ahnlich-Lupine-P7-/250719774913?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3a601028c1

oder artikelnummer:250719774913


----------

